# Easy cheap toys for goats



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

Just 3 pallets and nail them together and 1 board on each side for support


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd be Leary of the slits, a goat may get hung up in them and break a leg.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I'd be Leary of the slits, a goat may get hung up in them and break a leg.


That's the first thing I thought too. Hope it works out for you, but I wouldn't put that in with my goaties.


----------



## rottengoat (Jan 30, 2016)

me either....looks like a bad things are going to happen.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw a baby goat break his neck on a pallet once. I get really nervous when they are flat or at angles. Straight up and down seem to be fine (like pallet houses) but they don't try to climb those.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You could put plywood over the whole thing and nail down 1x1's every so often for climbing.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Very popular at my house.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Fun!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Some people put roofing material on those to help wear down their hooves.

My goats have various sized dog igloos which are easy to get cheap or free. They like bouncing from one to the other. When I first got them I mixed sand in paint & covered the igloos to wear down their feet but most of it's off now.

They also like plastic Adirondack chairs--they don't tip as easily.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Do all goats like to climb or just dairy goats?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

All goats like to climb in general.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep. Any breed, any age. Goats just love to clinb and play.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

My breed (San Clementes) are not a specialized dairy breed & they REALLY
love to climb!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Fascinating! Must be why they are trying to reach up for a shelf inside-just tall enough now-and they like pulling the fresh straw bale squares we store up there! Wait until that gets discovered by our son who is their primary caretaker! Heehee!!! 

Any other things we can offer them to play with, that might not involve self injury ? Or ingesting themselves with something that is poisonous or causing them to choke?

They have an outdoor shade shelter they hide and run around, but not much else


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll try to find pictures of some of the things we have that they play on... I try to switch it up often though.


























































Wow, that right there is proof that I take way too many pictures. Lol! Hope it gives you some ideas though!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cinder block piles, tires, old wooden spools, ramps and beams, old baby slides. I just sold two goats that now play on top of the chicken coop and have access to the kids' playground.
One time the kids got into the bee yarn and started playing on top of the hives. 
Our milk stands are in the goat pen and the kids jump on them. They play on the foundation of an old tobacco barn.
Stumps and fallen trees.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We made a seesaw once too, only our little siblings played on it so much it fell apart


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:wave: Logs or stumps that are too big to roll or tip-you can partly bury them for stability. The largest chunks of broken up concrete you can lift-make sure it wasn't reinforced with wire though. Really big tires like from a big truck but drill holes in the bottoms so they don't hold water & breed mosquitoes. I just keep my eyes open for things that are tough, stable & fairly heavy with no sharp parts or holes. Right now I'm looking for those big colorful plastic slides & playhouses from Toys am We that kids have outgrown. (Note these are all free or almost free scavenged items too-I spend all my money on feed & repairing fences they destroy!)2centsincher)


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> We made a seesaw once too, only our little siblings played on it so much it fell apart


A real see-saw? (or teeter totter depending on where you grew up)  How Cool. Toys that move sound fun! How did you prevent goats getting underneath & getting smashed? How did you build it?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

All very clever and fun! Love the photos!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What fun pictures. You have cute human kids & goats.


----------

